# Re-Homing Ex Battery Hens



## bluebell (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi folks - I'm new to forum (have just posted in introductions!).

I know there are a lot of people interested in, or have in the past, rehomed ex-battery hens.

There is a new website which may be of interest to anyone thinking about offering a home to these lovely ladies. It is:

North London Hen Rescue

I help to co co-ordinate in the South Yorkshire area.

I myself have 6 ex-batts, various hybrids and purebreed poultry. They are such fun to keep and always have a lovely supply of eggs (YUM!).


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

Do you need a lot of space to keep these birds?


----------



## bluebell (Jul 17, 2008)

When you consider what room they have had in the battery, even a small run can feel like a luxury!!

Seriously, we started with our first 7 ex-batts about three years ago, their first original run was about 12 metres by 12 metres. We did go on to extend it somewhat. But you can quite happily keep 3 or 4 hens in a small back garden.


----------



## bluebell (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh, have just re-read my original post sounds like I've only got 6 hens - I've currently got 22 at present.


----------



## pollyolly (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi there, I wonder if I could just tell anyone out there that I know of a trust who has managed to get a hold of some ex free range laying hens and is looking to home more. They are in the aberdeenshire area and I know there are a lot of people in Scotland who are looking for ex laying birds. I got some today and although they are a little bit baldy, they are in reasonably good condition. These hens are only to go to homes as pets and for eggs.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

The lady at our local shop rehomes battery hens, she never stops talking about them and I want some, she has given them all names and says they are so funny, she told me that when she first had them she used to have to put them to bed in the coup everynight as they did not know what to do.
regards
sue


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

The Woman who owns our stables has just bought 4 chickens.. I have never been lover of chickens and don't think I ever will.. My kids want some now. Dreading her letting them out.. and them having free range...


----------



## bluebell (Jul 17, 2008)

Don't worry you will hardly notice 4 hens. Now if it had been 44!

I have to admit if you had told me ten years ago how much I would love keeping hens I would have told you no way!! We have a horse as well.


----------



## poultry (Apr 8, 2009)

hi my name is callum and we were lookin for four ex battery hens but do not know were to get some if u could help please do.


----------



## poultry (Apr 8, 2009)

if u could sell me some it would be great we have got everything we need for them ready.we would love it because we have tried everywere we live in lanark scotland


----------



## poultry (Apr 8, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> The lady at our local shop rehomes battery hens, she never stops talking about them and I want some, she has given them all names and says they are so funny, she told me that when she first had them she used to have to put them to bed in the coup everynight as they did not know what to do.
> regards
> sue


if u could help me get some it would be great we tried everywhere and can not find any atol plz help


----------



## poultry (Apr 8, 2009)

pollyolly said:


> Hi there, I wonder if I could just tell anyone out there that I know of a trust who has managed to get a hold of some ex free range laying hens and is looking to home more. They are in the aberdeenshire area and I know there are a lot of people in Scotland who are looking for ex laying birds. I got some today and although they are a little bit baldy, they are in reasonably good condition. These hens are only to go to homes as pets and for eggs.


would you know the address and phone number plz write back


----------



## TortMad (Oct 2, 2008)

I love my ex batts girls


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

we have chickens and ducks and it is so lovely to go down in morning and get your fresh eggs for breakfast! one of our hens is currently sitting on 14 eggs so hopefully little chicks soon, i cant wait


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

When we move, we are going to get some chickens - fresh eggs and a great fertiliser for the garden!!


----------



## pollyolly (Aug 13, 2008)

Ex Free Range Girls - Moray, Aberdeenshire and Rosshire

Hi there, We have very limited time to rehome some girls from a free range farm. If anyone in the north east highlands is looking to adopt some girls, please get in touch. We have arranged pick up points in Moray, Aberdeenshire and Rosshire. The girls are just over 1 year old, a bit underweight but with some good food and loving they will soon bloom into lovely ladies. A donation would be very much appreciated. Thankyou. Contact details - Pauline 01542 888266 or email [email protected]


----------



## mivona (Apr 16, 2009)

I have two ex-bats which have integrated with my previous two hens in an Eglu. I was very kindly lent another Eglu to enable them to acclimatise to their new environment. I let them free-range with my other hens during the day, and they went to their separate Eglus at night. When I found one of my other hens in with them one evening, I reckoned they were ready to be put into one Eglu. They had a few scraps, but it was pretty minor and they all live happily together now.

When I first got the ex-bats, they just stood around a lot, and pecked at completely inappropriate stuff - the wire, the eglu, etc... and I had to show them where the food was. It took awhile for them to work out that they could come out. They didn't scratch and peck the ground for food. But, after awhile, they became normal chickens again. Only one of them appears to be laying, having been with me now since November, and their eggs are much smaller than my other hens. But they are lovely, funny birds.


----------



## lyd119 (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi all,

we are planning to get 4 ex batts very soon.
I noticed there were lots of people asking where they could get ex battery hens, so, here are some of the rescues you can contact.

Little Hen Rescue - Home they currently need 10,000 hens rehoming before 29th June.

Free At Last- "FREE AT LAST!"

Battery Hen Welfare Trust- Battery Hen Welfare Trust

North London Hen Rescue- www.henrehomers.net

Cambridgeshire Hen Rescue - Cambridgeshire Hen Rescue

Hope this all helps.

Lydia


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

I'm sorry for this post but i canny resist!

I knew you could get homing pigeons, but no one ever mentioned Homing Hens!!

Sorry!


----------



## lyd119 (Jun 2, 2009)

and here is a great forum that has loads of friendly members that is based on giving you advice on keeping ex battery hens. you can ask any questions and they will be more than happy to help!!

Ex Battery Hens Forum

Lydia


----------



## bluebell (Jul 17, 2008)

Just an amendment - it is no longer North London Hen Rescue - were renamed Hen Rehomers UK several months ago. Website is still www.henrehomers.net.

Our next rescue is late August / early September.


----------



## henny penny (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi all,

Yesterday I had 4 ex battery hens and am having a further 2 today from a lovely couple, Chad & Sarah. They have recently rescued a large no of ex bats from slaughter and are looking to re-home them to loving owners NOT consumers! They are just £4 each to cover the costs of upkeep etc, they are red warrens and the ones I had were not de-beaked. Their phone number (I have their permission to share it on here) is 07929936147. I have had 2 eggs off them already by the way, yum!


----------



## bluebell (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi, just an update - Hen Rehomers UK are holding another rehoming session on SATURDAY 10TH OCTOBER 2009. We will have around 2,800 hens to rehome. If you are interested please complete an application form on our website www.henrehomers.net.

Please visit our website and check out the site anyway.

There is a minimum donation of £1.50 for each hen, but I must assure everyone we are a not-for-profit voluntary organisation, this donation not only secures the lives of these hens but pays for the transportation to the many collection points throughout the country.

We hope to get all hens rehomed into loving permanent homes.

Thank You!


----------



## Kenny2009 (Oct 5, 2009)

I can certainly vouch for how good a pet some ex-batts are. They are very friendly and dont mind the odd cuddle, plus they will start to earn their own keep by giving you eggs. Ive had mine (3) a year now and they are still giving me about 2 eggs a day. Lovely!


----------



## chickenbirds (May 9, 2011)

Hello,

We have brought up three hens from chicks, and have enough room for plenty more
We are now looking for some egg laying chickens and were interested in adopting some, and dont really know much about them. But when i asked a friend, they said they are generally in bad condition, dont lay as much and can end up with a lot of medical conditions and mental illnesses, they also said that they are absolutely mad. However i still think its a nice idea and understand how the chicken will adapt. My main concern is how the chickens would get on with our other three hens, although they are rather calm hens, i have heard about bullying in the cages and chickens not getting on.
I am also wondering how they handle as pets, ours are great pets and we are always picking them up and letting them run around the garden, how would a battery hen feel about this? And my final question is what ages can you adopt them from, having the chicks with us and raising them put a good impact on their personality.


----------

